# aster shay on ebay



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

i didnt know if anyone saw the aster shay on ebay it looks like 
the aslian 2 truck i didnt know if it was a good price for that kind 
of shay an what is spirit fired just a difernt term for achol. 

sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

It is a model of the Shay that was exported to Japan, and called the Alishan Shay, Type B. Aster built 1350 locos in 1977, only two years after they started producing small scale live steamers. It has a pot type of boiler, capacity 140cc. Uses alcohol fuel. 
Shaysteam05, Alex


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Correction to the above!! Aster built 1350 Alishan Shay models.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The Alishan Shays run now where they always have done - on the island of Taiwan, not Japan. 

The Aster model was available in two colour-scheme versions - depending on whether it was a kit or bought built. 

They are a complete delight to see in action - the three sets of Stevenson valve gear make it a very busy little loco - it is also a real flyer, and needs a healthy load to tame it! 

tac


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I stand corrected. A slip of the wrist. 
Alex


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

im very intersted in buying it i have never run a 
achol boiler just coal an butane. i know one sold 
a while back i didnt know if this was a good price for 
one or not. 

sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## switchback (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By casey wilmunder on 07/22/2008 2:00 PM
Hi 
im very intersted in buying it i have never run a 
achol boiler just coal an butane. i know one sold 
a while back i didnt know if this was a good price for 
one or not. 
sincerely 
Casey Wilmunder




Casey, 
It is very much over-priced in my opinion. I bought one about a year ago for $1700 including PA sales tax. 

Rick Hammack


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By switchback on 07/22/2008 4:32 PM 
It is very much over-priced in my opinion. I bought one about a year ago for $1700 including PA sales tax. 
Rick Hammack


Rick - convert that figure into pounds and it is not a bad price here in yUK - you stole it, IMO. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

tac


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 07/23/2008 2:02 AM
Posted By switchback on 07/22/2008 4:32 PM 
It is very much over-priced in my opinion. I bought one about a year ago for $1700 including PA sales tax. 
Rick Hammack


Rick - convert that figure into pounds and it is not a bad price here in yUK - you stole it, IMO. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif" border=0> 

tac




I agree - Andrew Pullin offered me one a whiel back for UKP2,200 ($4,400!) and his approach to pricing Asters is pretty fair.


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

HI 

does anyone know if E 1500, i cant make the little sign 
for a aster pannier tank engine almost new with only one 
chip of the paint on the roof. 

sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey, 

1,500 euros is about 2,500 USD. That's a very good price for a Pannier tank and they are quite superb runners. If you want a alcohol fired engine, the Pannier is much better than the shay (pot boiler v C type) in terms of reliability and steaming generation. Where might I ask did you find this engine and what livery is it in?


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 
ryan i found it through maxitriax forget how to spell 
it right they also have a roundhouse lady ann for E 800 
an a billy for E 800 i was going to get the loco maybe 
its a green. 

sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

GWR Livery to boot. All the more to you Casey! It's a great engine and I'm sure that those Brits on the west coast will have GWR wagon stock for you to pull.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 07/23/2008 9:44 PM
GWR Livery to boot. All the more to you Casey! It's a great engine and I'm sure that those Brits on the west coast will have GWR wagon stock for you to pull. 




Casey - the Pannier is a little gem in all respects - my pal Dzhon has one in London transport paint scheme. As for trucks, well, Northern Fine Scale has a huge range of kits of suitable trucks for this loco, although they are in the slightly larger scale of 10mm to the foot [around 1/30th] rather than 1/32nd. They too are quite superb, and I can vouch for them as I have so far built about twenty of them. Talk to our own David Morgan-Kirby at www.northernfinescale.com or Dan Pantages up in BC. 

Ready-to-run trucks in 1/32nd can be obtained from UK-based The Gauge 1 Model Railway Company - [email protected] 

Don't forget you'll need a guards van too... 

tac


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey, 

The Aster Pannier Tank is a great loco...


----------



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

i havent decided what im going to get next .i know most aster locos 
are achol i wish i could find a coal fired loco.2 locos i have been 
looking at is the accucraft cf an the aster nkp berksire kit that 
jim has for sale plus this pannier trying to keep too 2 scales but 
wondering of alot to 1/32 an 1/12 but really looking for a coal fired 
loco i dont think they could do a conversion for a c-16 boiler i think 
would be a little small. 

sincerely 

Casey Wilmunder


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey 
Dave Young here in Houston has an Aster coal fired Mikado with rolling stock that he wants to sell. It is a beautiful engine. If you are interested I will pass word on to him. 
You could pick it up in Diamond head next year and haul it back home behind the Amtrak. 
I believe the price is right.


----------

